# Support group in DALLAS, TEXAS area???



## mattsnotverycool (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I struggle with moderate social anxiety and would appreciate it if I could take refuge at a physical location within my area. I realize this forum itself is enough refuge for most, but I feel it best to be able to capitalize on the physical, more realistic aspect.

Thanks!

- m


----------



## w3stfa11 (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey, I'd be interested in meeting up with someone with SA and just chatting. Let me know


----------

